

Ask HN: How can I sell these charity shirts? - klbarry

I work for a sustainabke denim start-up, and our company is selling shirts on our site with profits going to charity that helps builds sustainable nutrition in African schools, + we're adding a $5 donation from ourselves for each shirt. We misjudged how popular they would be and havn't sold many. Any ideas for how to move some shirts?
======
kookiekrak
What kind of advertising have you done for it?

~~~
klbarry
Email blast, facebook awareness, a retweet contest using a pair of sustainable
designer jeans (our main product) as the prize. None of these led to sales,
though, sales came from somewhat randomly from visitors.

